# UML: Modellieren einer Vorbedingung



## Vatar (29. Mai 2007)

Hi

Ich modelliere im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit ein System in UML und im Moment bin ihc dabei die Systemgrenze mit Use-Cases darzustellen.

Das *authentifizieren* ist in einem System eigentlich immer als *Vorbedingung* für jeden anderen Anwendungsfall zu sehen. Im Moment habe ich das mit einer *<<include>>-Beziehung* modelliert aber ich bin nicht sicher ob das richtig ist. Meine Bücher schweigen sich dazu im Detail auch aus.

Danke


----------



## Laocoon (6. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

meiner Meinung nach kannst du sowas in nem UseCase Diagramm gar nicht modellieren. Du kannst so eine Vorbedingung höchstens in die UseCase Beschreibung mit aufnehmen. In einem UseCase hällst du nur fest welche Aktionen ein Akteur von Aussen mit deinem "System under Construction" durchführen können soll.
Wenn du Vorbedingungen für bestimmte Punkte wirklich modellieren willst würde ich das als guard in nem StateChart Diagramm oder in einem Sequenz Diagramm modellieren. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------

